# ?



## Timothy_RIdgway (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a question


----------



## itc41 (Oct 27, 2009)

42

Bigmark


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

Carbon fiber explodes in direct sunlight.

Every 2,500 miles.

Less intervals.

More intervals.

Yes, they're real and they're spectacular.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

It's cool dude, you don't have to ask permission first...


----------

